# Suche Dead Island (PC)



## Ericson493 (29. September 2011)

Hallo, ich suche dead island für den pc, wenn ihr dieses anzubieten habt dann meldet euch doch bitte bei mir und sagt mir eure Preisvorstellung


----------



## Crysisheld (29. September 2011)

Biste denn schon 18?


----------



## Ericson493 (29. September 2011)

Natürlich habe ich bereits mein 18 lebensjahr vollendet! mfg


----------



## Crysisheld (29. September 2011)

Und wieso bestellst du es nicht einfach online?


----------



## Ericson493 (30. September 2011)

Weil ich kein Vertrauen in Seiten aus dem Ausland habe und hier hoffe, es ein klein wenig preiswerter zu erhalten. mfg


----------



## Crysisheld (30. September 2011)

Kostet 35 Euro aus dem österreichischen Shop meines Vertrauens...  Hier meld dich doch mal bei 

http://forum.pcgames.de/private-kleinanzeigen/9302680-biete-dead-island.html

er bietet Dead Island auch an.


----------



## Ericson493 (30. September 2011)

Okay ich danke dir für den Hinweis, ich habe ihn angeschrieben.


----------

